# [SOLVED] Code 19 Error with Slimtype DVD A DS8A4S ATA



## OneFourOne

My computer suddenly stopped recognising my CD drive and I get the error code;

Windows cannot start this hardware device because its configuration information (in the registry) is incomplete or damaged. (Code 19)

The CD drive I am using is a Slimtype DVD A DS8A4S ATA device

I have searched all over the internet for a solution but can't find anything.

I have tried uninstalling and rebooting my computer, but it says that windows failed to install the driver.

I would be really grateful if sombody could help me out

Thanks


----------



## oscer1

hi oneforone welcome to tsf,

try this out see how it goes
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/982116

was thinking about your problem, can you delete it then reboot it will install driver upon restart. if that doesn't work. try a system restore to a date that it was working.


----------



## OneFourOne

*Re: Code 19 Error with Slimtype DVD A DS8A4S ATA*

Thanks for the reply oscer1, I followed your instructions and performed a system restore to the earliest date possible, but no luck, the CD drive still doesn't work.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## oscer1

*Re: Code 19 Error with Slimtype DVD A DS8A4S ATA*

did you try uninstalling it and reboot? did you try the link i gave you?


----------



## OneFourOne

*Re: Code 19 Error with Slimtype DVD A DS8A4S ATA*

yes i've tried everything you said


----------



## oscer1

*Re: Code 19 Error with Slimtype DVD A DS8A4S ATA*

ok try everything thats under code 19 here
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/310123


----------



## OneFourOne

*Re: Code 19 Error with Slimtype DVD A DS8A4S ATA*

I've done all of that, except for editing the registry which I wouldn't be able to do as it is too advanced.

Is there any hope left?


----------



## oscer1

*Re: Code 19 Error with Slimtype DVD A DS8A4S ATA*

are you able to boot to a bootable disk like installation disk for operating system. does the drive show up in bios? to see if it will boot from a disk you will need to change boot order in bios to cd/dvd rom drive


----------



## Bakerbakura

*Re: Code 19 Error with Slimtype DVD A DS8A4S ATA*

Hi Oscer1. I have the same problem with my DVD drive as OneFourOne. The registry entries they said to delete in the link you gave are not there in my registry, and the DVD drive does not show up in BIOS as a boot option. The drive does show in My Computer, though it does not read any disc put into it. I've tried looking for driver software on the Lenovo website and generally via Google without success. Have you got any other ideas as to how our problem can be fixed? Thanks


----------



## oscer1

*Re: Code 19 Error with Slimtype DVD A DS8A4S ATA*

hi Bakerbakure welcome to TSF,

Does the drive show in device manager? if so try uninstalling it and restart computer.


----------



## OneFourOne

Guys, i solved this.

Heres the solution:

1. Goto RegEdit.exe

2. Expand HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE

3. Expand SYSTEM

4. Expand CurrentControlSet

5. Expand Control

6. Expand Class

7. Expand the folder starting with {4D36E965...}

8. If any of these files are shown, delete them;
UpperFilters
LowerFilters
UpperFilters.bak
LowerFilters.bak

9. Restart computer

Hope this helps guys!


----------



## oscer1

glad you got it solved


----------



## Bakerbakura

Hey guys

I went looking in my regedit, and none of those upperfilters or lowerfilters were there, but my DVD drive still does not work. Any other ideas?

Faith, Hope and Love
Bakerbakura


----------



## hitech

Use Microsoft Fix It. It will fix the filters and test the drive.
Microsoft Fix It Center - Download


----------



## alexleon

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance: :dance:THANKS VERY MUTCH! IT WOOOOOOORK!!!!!!!! I have it problem more 1 year! Now i forget it! СОВЕТ ГОДА! ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!!!! slimtype dvd a ds8a4s СНОВА РАБОТАЕТ!!! У Р А !!!! FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!








OneFourOne said:


> Guys, i solved this.
> 
> Heres the solution:
> 
> 1. Goto RegEdit.exe
> 
> 2. Expand HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE
> 
> 3. Expand SYSTEM
> 
> 4. Expand CurrentControlSet
> 
> 5. Expand Control
> 
> 6. Expand Class
> 
> 7. Expand the folder starting with {4D36E965...}
> 
> 8. If any of these files are shown, delete them;
> UpperFilters
> LowerFilters
> UpperFilters.bak
> LowerFilters.bak
> 
> 9. Restart computer
> 
> Hope this helps guys!


----------



## LDietrich

OneFourOne said:


> Guys, i solved this.
> 
> Heres the solution:
> 
> 1. Goto RegEdit.exe
> 
> 2. Expand HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE
> 
> 3. Expand SYSTEM
> 
> 4. Expand CurrentControlSet
> 
> 5. Expand Control
> 
> 6. Expand Class
> 
> 7. Expand the folder starting with {4D36E965...}
> 
> 8. If any of these files are shown, delete them;
> UpperFilters
> LowerFilters
> UpperFilters.bak
> LowerFilters.bak
> 
> 9. Restart computer
> 
> Hope this helps guys!


 

Great thanks it did work! However I would like to say mine was located on the root of the {4D36E965...} folder I expanded it and found nothing and was about to move on to another suggestion when I on hunch decided to click on the {4D36E965...} folder itself and there was an upper filter there. Deleted the entry, restarted, checked device manager and we are good to go. Thank you so much wish I would have found this thread first! :uhoh:


----------

